

Brazilian journals' self-citation cartel smashed - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/brazilian-citation-scheme-outed-1.13604

======
feelthepain
From the piece>>> Rocha-e-Silva says the agreement grew out of frustration
with his country’s fixation on impact factor. In Brazil, an agency in the
education ministry, called CAPES, evaluates graduate programmes in part by the
impact factors of the journals in which students publish research. As emerging
Brazilian journals are in the lowest ranks, few graduates want to publish in
them. This vicious cycle, in his view, prevents local journals improving.

